# Unfrigging believable



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

U.S. preparing to sue Ferguson police over charges of racial bias: CNN


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*All I have to say is.............*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeez, I thought we would be done hearing about Holder by now. He announced he was stepping down months back. 
GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I never expected anything else. Obama, Holder, and many others in this administration are committed to the fact that white on black scenarios are always tainted by discrimination and civil rights violations. I am disgusted by the rhetoric that spews from their mouths every time an issue such as this arises. But when do you ever hear anything about a white persons civil rights being violated when they are the victim of a black criminal? Well..........??????
Never hear that one, do you????

I'm getting older and am not wishing my life away, but I can't wait until these [email protected]@holes are out of office. This has been a completely repressive period in the history of this country. And oh, by the way, I do not feel guilty for being white, having a job, and gaining from the benefits of our country and our society, despite what some of the modern libtards preach about white people should be guilty because they have benefitted from white preference in this country's history. I didn't create any of the history prior to my existence, so I bear no guilt for it.

I also object to Holder wasting my tax money to pursue such an assinine crusade. He should be fired for being an idiot and for being highly tainted by his own racially biased agenda. He's more of a racist than many other people that are in the public eye.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> U.S. preparing to sue Ferguson police over charges of racial bias: CNN


There is no doubt that racial bias exists. It is everywhere, permeates most every group of people - including African-American groups. Racial bias is the norm. It seems to me that the Feds would need to prove _unusual_ racial bias. That's a different ballgame, ain't it?


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I expected no less from O'Bummer's stooge, Eric Holder. When the heck is he leaving his post anyway? He's like a bad case of crabs...you can't seem to get them to go away. Don't ask how I know!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> I expected no less from O'Bummer's stooge, Eric Holder. When the heck is he leaving his post anyway? He's like a bad case of crabs...you can't seem to get them to go away. Don't ask how I know!


lol, Brings back memories. Used to be that, now you have to deal with HPV. Can't get rid of that one, I guess. I don't know and don't want to know. In some respects, I'm glad to be older.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> He's like a bad case of crabs...you can't seem to get them to go away. Don't ask how I know!


Lol !
Too funny. (and to much information) :smt001


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I smell affirmative action police procedures. You know, those with preferential treatment and quotas.

Missouri ought to tell the feds, "You're not suing us today, tomorrow, or anytime". And then have their county sheriffs ready to arrest any feds that try to come into their state and do something.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> U.S. preparing to sue Ferguson police over charges of racial bias: CNN


Just who are the racists' here? I know Holder is. They need to sue themselves. It was proven by and supported by crime lab results, DNA, etc.. that what the officer said was true and the Grand Jury agreed. But now the Police force is being sued for racial bias? BS. Good riddance to this administration can't happen soon enough.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> *Just who are the racists' here? I know Holder is.* They need to sue themselves. It was proven by and supported by crime lab results, DNA, etc.. that what the officer said was true and the Grand Jury agreed. But now the Police force is being sued for racial bias? BS. Good riddance to this administration can't happen soon enough.


Of course he is. Remember in 2008 how the "New Black Panther Part" blocked some voting precincts in Pennsylvania and Holder refused to bring any charges? That man, and the thing in the white house, are racist to the core.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Of course he is. Remember in 2008 how the "New Black Panther Part" blocked some voting precincts in Pennsylvania and Holder refused to bring any charges? That man, and the thing in the white house, are racist to the core.


I don't mind that you don't like, or approve of, Obama, but let's try to keep it civil, can we? "The thing in the White House" reeks of what this thread is discussing......

Do that, and I'll promise not to move to your neck of the woods and start trying to change things.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

(young and impetuous)


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I don't mind that you don't like, or approve of, Obama, but let's try to keep it civil, can we? "The thing in the White House" reeks of what this thread is discussing......
> 
> Do that, and I'll promise not to move to your neck of the woods and start trying to change things.


Ummm!! You said reeks. That could be interpreted as racist.

The imaginary oppressed have jumped on every phrase or word that could be uttered in the English language and reserved them for their indignant use only.

When I was a boy, I would sometimes take a rope and make a "hangman's" noose. Every boy knew what it was and what it was used for: Hanging bad guys. The ones wearing black hats.

Fast forward to the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] century. My company issued new ties for our pilot uniforms. I took my old tie and made a hangman's noose. Imagine my confusion when I was accused of being racist.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Ummm!! You said reeks. That could be interpreted as racist.
> <snip!>


Pray tell me how....


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Pray tell me how....


Ummm!!! You said pray. You are really on a rampage today, Sail


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> I don't mind that you don't like, or approve of, Obama, but let's try to keep it civil, can we? "The thing in the White House" reeks of what this thread is discussing......
> 
> Do that, and I'll promise not to move to your neck of the woods and start trying to change things.


I'll call him any damned thing I please. He's useless and is destroying this nation.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmm. Y'know, I do believe you _are_ the Token Liberal here, Sail. To be humored, but not to be taken seriously... because to do so would make you annoying. Well, it ain't LGC. Even when you're being humored, something of your message could be sinking in.

:smt033


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'll call him any damned thing I please. He's useless and is destroying this nation.


Probably helpless to halt the Dubya-induced disaster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Racism, Cops, Violence, Success, and the Black Community: An essay by a Black scholar.
Click on: Race Relations and Law Enforcement | Imprimis


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'll call him any damned thing I please. He's useless and is destroying this nation.


Well, you carry on then, and I'll bitch about how your part of the country works. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The guy may well be right in most of what he says, but his CV is pretty far into rightwing, and he is employed by the WSJ, a thoroughly rightwing, plutocratic rag. That raises the suspicion that he is preaching what he has been advised to preach, in order to cut government spending - and leave more in plutocratic pockets.

[I'm not very good at this, but maybe good enough to demonstrate that spin-doctoring can shape just about any 'facts' into just about any slant.]


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

You love that spin don't ya.
You know who the father of it is right, Joseph Goebbels

"say it often enough and most will believe anything"

And it's not facts into slant, it's slant into facts.

- carry on sargent Hillman


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremiah Wright controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know for a fact that Obama was a follower of Jeremiah Wright, even baptized his children, and no one can deny Wright's a blatant racist and anti-semetic, just wonder if any of that rubbed off? I hope not, Holder on the other hand is quite evidently a racist.


----------



## HarryCline (Feb 20, 2015)

denner said:


> Wright's a blatant racist and anti-semetic


Well we all know they killed Jesus right. (by the way I'm a Jew)

Hear me out and try to understand it.
I don't view Rev. Wright under racism, but rather bitterness, that consume him.

No one under 65 years of age has ever experience discrimination and or racism like his generation did. No one has had to drink from a separate fountain, use a separate restroom or eat in a certain section or even be denied.
Here was a man who answered his country's need, who truly wanted to be accepted.
Serving honorably as a Marine. Who later found out it didn't matter.

He was still just a ******.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Well, you carry on then, and I'll bitch about how your part of the country works. Sounds fair to me.


I'm getting tired of you and your snide remarks. Why is it that you frequently like to color your remarks with some extracurricular treatments. And I'm not talking about this recent little spat with my calling a certain someone the thing in the white house. Sometimes for no apparent reason, you try to get a rise out of others. Do you really enjoy doing this?

I've let a few of your little jibes get by without any retort from me but no more... except... So for the last time, I am going to extend an olive branch in hopes that we bury the hatchet. Your move now and your decision to take.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Strange how those that scream racism the loudest tend to be racist themselves...... They sure do enjoy pouring gasoline on the "racism fire".......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

HarryCline said:


> Well we all know they killed Jesus right. (by the way I'm a Jew)
> Hear me out and try to understand it.
> I don't view Rev. Wright under racism, but rather bitterness, that consume him.
> No one under 65 years of age has ever experience discrimination and or racism like his generation did. No one has had to drink from a separate fountain, use a separate restroom or eat in a certain section or even be denied.
> ...


The experience of racism and bigotry is still no excuse for practicing racism and bigotry.

Although it's not quite the same, I remember-during WW2, of all times-seeing signs at the doors of the hotels and restaurants of the eastern end of Long Island that said "No Jews." So we went to other hotels, and ate in other restaurants.
Growing up in New York City, I remember Jews, my relatives included, who referred to Blacks dismissively as _Schwartzers_-Yiddish for "*******." I always thought to myself, "How can people who are themselves discriminated against act with such bigotry?"

The other side of the coin is that better-educated Jews, because they understood discrimination, were the first to support the NAACP with money, political influence, and votes.

And now, how is this repaid? With the hateful, bigoted, anti-Jewish words of Jeremiah Wright and those like him.

And then there is the delicious irony of Blacks who join the "Black Muslims," so ignorant of history that they do not know that it was African Muslims who bought their ancestors from Africa's Black kings, enslaved them, and sold them to the White man.
Do you remember the racist, bigoted hatred spewed forth in the speeches of of Elijah Mohammad and Malcolm X? Do you remember the hate-filled rag, sold on every street corner, called _Mohammad Speaks_?

It has been more than 150 years since slavery ended in the US. It has been almost 60 years since the end of Jim Crow and institutional segregation. One might think that in those three generations, US Blacks would have made use of their growing acceptance, and come up out of their (now self-enforced) ghettoes to join the mainstream.
But no. Instead, Black society seems to relish and fertilize its victimhood, and clutch it to its bosom. It nurtures hatred, and makes me feel that its angry bigotry far surpasses that which "******" ever practiced.

So be it.
But I refuse to excuse or condone it.

Sorry, Harry.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Found on the internet.........

Proud To Be White

Someone finally said it. How many are actually paying attention to this?

There are African Americans, Mexican Americans, Asian Americans, Arab Americans, etc. And then there are just Americans.

You pass me on the street and sneer in my direction. You Call me "White boy," "Cracker," "******," "******," "Caveman" ... and that's OK.

But when I call you, Nixxer, ****, Towel head, Sand-nixxer, ************, ******, ****, or ***** ... You call me a racist.

You say that whites commit a lot of violence against you, so why are the ghettos the most dangerous places to live?

You have the United ***** College Fund. You have Martin Luther King Day. You have Black History Month. You have Cesar Chavez Day. You have Yom Hashoah. You have Ma'uled A l-Nabi. You have the NAACP. You have BET. If we had WET (White Entertainment Television) we'd be racists. If we had a White Pride Day, you would call us racists. If we had White History Month , we'd be racists. If we had any organization for only whites to "advance" OUR lives we'd be racists.

We have a Hispanic Chamber of Commerce, a Black Chamber of Commerce, and then we just have the plain Chamber of Commerce. Wonder who pays for that?

A white woman could not be in the Miss Black American pageant, but any color can be in the Miss America pageant.

If we had a college fund that only gave white students scholarships you know we'd be racists. There are over 60 openly proclaimed Black Colleges in the US . Yet if there were "White colleges" THAT would be a racist college.

In the Million Man March, you believed that you were marching for your race and rights. If we marched for our race and rights, you would call us racists.

You are proud to be black, brown, yellow and orange, and you're not afraid to announce it. But when we announce our white pride, you call us racists.

You rob us, carjack us, and shoot at us. But, when a white police officer shoots a black gang member or beats up a black drug-dealer running from the law and posing a threat to society, you call him a racist.

I am proud. But you call me a racist.

*Why is it that only whites can be racists?*


----------



## HarryCline (Feb 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But I refuse to excuse or condone it.


Don't, just try to understand it.
From his perspective, remembering bitterness consume him. He didn't serve this country because he hated ****** and America.
But it's highly doubtful you can because you have never experience it and never will. They tried peace remember, that died in 1968.
Race relationship today is no better than it was 50 + years ago. We just hide it better. It's evident by the post here that some are running scared with 'White guilt', there is no reason to feel that unless you have some.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

HarryCline said:


> From his perspective


Hello Mr. Jew Thateus here.

Let me give you my perspective OK. I grew up in Chicago and raised around Blacks. To this very day the best friends I ever had where Blacks who on more than one occasion saved me from other Blacks who didn't like me because I was White. Unfortunately I have not had a Black friend in over 30 + years and it's not because I haven't tried or I'm feeling some 'White guilt'.

I often wonder what those friends would be like today. Because the last time I tried to befriend a Black person my age he told me to get the hell away from him. So it makes me wonder if they to would have fallen victim to the hatred.
I experience racism first hand down in Texas some years ago, certainly nowhere near what Wright has, but never the less I did. And it came from the Hispanics and to a certain degree other Whites, although with the Whites it was more about discrimination. Because they wanted me to work for pennies on the dollar and not make any waves.

So now as I get older I simply don't have the time nor want to take the time to really try and understand it all and I won't.
I can't fix their 'Cultural Problems', only they can. But don't ever think that some of us Whites out here never tried. Cause we did, and I'm proof that White & Black can be friends.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Found on the internet.........
> 
> Proud To Be White
> 
> ...


Just a few little comments, if I may.

There are very few African Americans in this country. My guess is the number is under a quarter million. As for any of the dual named Americans, if you have to qualify your citizenship with a hyphen, or an adjective, you're not an American.

The article you posted is all true and sadly, we just go along with it because we're so afraid to say or do anything that might open the door to being called racist. White guilt is the black racists' greatest tool to keep the money flowing and keep their imagined victimhood alive and well.

Fact is, racism among minorities against whites is a lot more widespread and prevalent than the other way around. And it is fed and keep alive by everything from movies and TV shows to news organizations and supposed civil rights groups. Pretty sickening.

I used to be a member of a "civil rights" group back in the earlier 60's. Had I known back then what direction things were going to go, I wouldn't have taken the first step in any march.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent editorial. The last few paragraphs are the best:



> ..._Underprivileged blacks have become playthings for intellectuals and politicians who care more about revelling in their good intentions or winning votes than advocating behaviors and attitudes that have allowed other groups to get ahead. Meanwhile, the civil rights movement has become an industry that does little more than monetize white guilt. Martin Luther King and his contemporaries demanded black self-improvement despite the abundant and overt racism of their day. King's self-styled successors, living in an era when public policy bends over backwards to accommodate blacks, insist that blacks cannot be held responsible for their plight so long as someone, somewhere in white America, is still prejudiced.
> 
> The more fundamental problem with these well-meaning liberal efforts is that they have succeeded, tragically, in convincing blacks to see themselves first and foremost as victims. Today there is no greater impediment to black advancement than the self-pitying mindset that permeates black culture. White liberals think they are helping blacks by romanticizing bad behavior. And black liberals are all too happy to hustle guilty whites.
> 
> ...


Has our half-black president ever stated anything so clearly? Does our all black Attorney General ever quote Frederick Douglas or Martin Luther King? There is wisdom here, and civil rights activists refuse to acknowledge any of it. They are corrupt to the core, and only able to shout "racist!" when confronted with the truths that don't enrich them or enhance their political power.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy - can you clear some space in your PM box? Can't get through....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> SouthernBoy - can you clear some space in your PM box? Can't get through....


Done. Guess they don't allow too much space for PM's, eh? I'll be out for a few hours this morning.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

:watching:


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Excellent editorial. The last few paragraphs are the best:
> 
> Has our half-black president ever stated anything so clearly? Does our all black Attorney General ever quote Frederick Douglas or Martin Luther King? There is wisdom here, and civil rights activists refuse to acknowledge any of it. They are corrupt to the core, and only able to shout "racist!" when confronted with the truths that don't enrich them or enhance their political power.


 Bisley, don't forget about the 4+million dollar Tax-Dodger...Al Sharpton! He's the biggest loudmouth, Racist that the United States has to offer. He's O'Bummer's go-to guy on race relations! What I want to know is how this black racist...Sharpton, avoids arrest & prison when he owes the Government this kind of money. And why Eric Holder isn't doing his duty by arresting Him.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

HarryCline said:


> ...just try to understand it...But *it's highly doubtful you can* because you have never experience it and never will...[emphasis added]


Harry, don't patronize or lecture me. It won't work out well.

Don't tell me what I can or cannot understand. That's not appropriate.
Tell me what you want me to know and feel, and I'll try to accommodate you.
But don't tell me what I can or cannot do, because if you do that, you will always be wrong.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

HarryCline said:


> It's evident by the post here that some are running scared with 'White guilt', there is no reason to feel that unless you have some.


I don't know whom you are referring to Mr. Cline, but, I can assure you, I'm not running scared with "White Guilt." It's not in my character, nor am I responsible for Mr. Wright's bitterness which consumes him. To be frank, I could care less.


----------

